# Rheem Marathon water heater leaks



## tundra (May 24, 2021)

My Rheem Marathon water heater worked perfectly until the city person came to install a new smart water meter. Just after the city employee who installed the water meter left I noticed that the water pressure was very low. I called the city and the same tech came back within 15 minutes. He went down to the basement and found out that the basement was covered in 3" of water - the water from the water heater was leaking/ flowing heavily like a waterfall. Pictures of where it leaked posted
Is there a connection between my water heater leakage and water meter installation? Rheem Marathon has a life time warranty.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s an easy fix for your local licensed plumber! Once my heater goes out, I’m going to put one of those in. Awesome heater!


----------



## tundra (May 24, 2021)

Does the meter installation caused the issue?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

All the DIY today....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

tundra said:


> Does the meter installation caused the issue?


Just as much as the Inca’s had to do with the moon landing....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

You might just have a leaking element.... you should call a plumber 
or go ahead and get yourself lit up looking into that element cover...


----------



## tundra (May 24, 2021)

I called the business that service my heatpump. Hope they can help.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What does a heat pump have to do with a water heater? And, again, what does a water meter have to do with heater?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> What does a heat pump have to do with a water heater? And, again, what does a water meter have to do with heater?


Acient Aliens installed it and since they are long gone he has nowhere to go to.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The pentagon is releasing info on ufos... might be a good place to start!


----------



## tundra (May 24, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> What does a heat pump have to do with a water heater? And, again, what does a water meter have to do with heater?


I'm a stay at home mom, I have no idea that's why I come here to ask.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

tundra said:


> I'm a stay at home mom, I have no idea that's why I come here to ask.


Best advice is to call around for local plumbers. Get some bids. Go with who you trust. That is the most honest truth you will get here. The meter has nothing to do with it nor a heat pump service. This forum is for professionals to talk among ourselves.

post where you live. Anyone who survives here is a quality plumber, maybe one of us can help you out or refer someone they know.


----------



## tundra (May 24, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> Best advice is to call around for local plumbers. Get some bids. Go with who you trust. That is the most honest truth you will get here. The meter has nothing to do with it nor a heat pump service. This forum is for professionals to talk among ourselves.
> 
> post where you live. Anyone who survives here is a quality plumber, maybe one of us can help you out or refer someone they know.


Ann Arbor, Michigan is where I live.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Best advice is to call around for local plumbers. ..............





tundra said:


> Ann Arbor, Michigan is where I live.


Have at it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Have at it!!!!!!!!!


Too far for me! There’s a Union plumber here that is in SE MI. Don’t remember his handle.


----------



## tundra (May 24, 2021)

tundra said:


> My Rheem Marathon water heater worked perfectly until the city person came to install a new smart water meter. Just after the city employee who installed the water meter left I noticed that the water pressure was very low. I called the city and the same tech came back within 15 minutes. He went down to the basement and found out that the basement was covered in 3" of water - the water from the water heater was leaking/ flowing heavily like a waterfall. Pictures of where it leaked posted
> Is there a connection between my water heater leakage and water meter installation? Rheem Marathon has a life time warranty.
> View attachment 129611
> View attachment 129612


Hello professional plumbers. Thank you for your response. I called Rheem, they said that there are two possible reasons why the water was pouring down both elements: 1. Water pressure. 2. The tank leaking. In my opinion, this was cause by the water pressure cause by the city meter installation.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

tundra said:


> Hello professional plumbers. Thank you for your response. I called Rheem, they said that there are two possible reasons why the water was pouring down both elements: 1. Water pressure. 2. The tank leaking. In my opinion, this was cause by the water pressure cause by the city meter installation.



Clearly you need to get the building inspector involved or the city will never have to deal with it's improper installation.


----------

